# Forum Not So Secret Santa



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice and Simple 


Just post your Xmas Gifts to your fellow forumers

For Smiffy


----------



## c1973 (Dec 18, 2014)

For the Scouse contingent.





Outfit available from all good retailers.




Edit: nice pair of asics gel btw, I had a few pairs of them back in the day.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 18, 2014)

North of the border contingent!

View attachment 13309


----------



## c1973 (Dec 18, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			North of the border contingent!

View attachment 13309

Click to expand...

What the bleedin hell is that? 

Looks like MC Hammers Jock grandad!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 18, 2014)

Happy Xmas, hacker khan!






Keep up the good work!


----------



## richart (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got back from the Company Xmas party, so probably best I don't post on this.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Just got back from the Company Xmas party, so probably best I don't post on this.:cheers::cheers:
		
Click to expand...



Chicken


----------



## john0 (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Just got back from the Company Xmas party, so probably best I don't post on this.:cheers::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Your allowed loads of infractions before you get banned anyway. Just check that brendy isn't online first then fire away


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 18, 2014)

c1973 said:



			What the bleedin hell is that? 

Looks like MC Hammers Jock grandad!! 

Click to expand...

Its the St Andrews Grand Niblick!


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 19, 2014)

For Homer


----------



## CMAC (Dec 19, 2014)

this threads going one of two ways


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For Richart


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For Pieman


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For Leftie


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For Homer


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For LiverpoolPhil...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			this threads*ONLY* going one  way
		
Click to expand...

fixed that.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For JustOne


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

For Bobmac


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2014)

What a great thread!

For Bluewolf. Merry Christmas matey


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 19, 2014)

DelC, happy Xmas.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 19, 2014)

for Dufferman:





PS. Yes i appreciate the irony!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2014)

Sorry Wolfy, I couldn't resist.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 19, 2014)

You all know who you are...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Happy Xmas, hacker khan!

View attachment 13314

View attachment 13313


Keep up the good work!



Click to expand...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 19, 2014)

For most of the Forum   

http://www.isubscribe.co.uk/The-Daily-Mail-&-The-Mail-On-Sunday-Newspaper-Subscription.cfm?s=2.14


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 19, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			You all know who you are... 

View attachment 13325

Click to expand...

No we dont!!!   :angry:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 19, 2014)

Covered a few bases with this one, somewhere for the thrown toys to go back in...


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 19, 2014)

For liverpoolphill


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas drive4show


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

Guess who?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry Wolfy, I couldn't resist. 

Click to expand...


You're alright matey.. It'll be like a stroll down memory lane 

And here's one for you 



And one for NWJjocko


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2014)

For markgs

www.titleist.co.uk


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 19, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Merry Christmas drive4show

View attachment 13328

Click to expand...

Think you are getting me mixed up with one or two Mods


----------



## IainP (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas Smiffy. This one is guaranteed not to stick down when pressing





Merry Christmas Foxholer. This is a special one without a ! on


----------



## IainP (Dec 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Happy Xmas, hacker khan!

View attachment 13314

View attachment 13313


Keep up the good work!



Click to expand...

Didn't understand at first, but no just read the post on another thread


----------



## JustOne (Dec 19, 2014)

Merry Xmas Smiffy... you can fill her stockings....


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

JustOne said:



			Merry Xmas Smiffy... you can fill her stockings.... 

Click to expand...

Have you finished with her then?????


----------



## Region3 (Dec 19, 2014)

I've only got this one and I can't decide who's most deserving.....


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2014)

One pair for LP and one pair for JCW.










*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2014)

Any suggestions?







*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Dec 19, 2014)

Phil and Homer?








*Slime*.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			Phil and Homer?








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


More like


----------



## User20205 (Dec 19, 2014)

Could be any number of you lot !!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2014)

Slime said:



			Phil and Homer?








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

If he shoots like the Liverpool front line I'm safe


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 19, 2014)

For all Forumers 10% off everything at my Christmas Wonderland!

View attachment 13348


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2014)

My present to Socketrocket.. Should bring a little balance  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			Phil and Homer?








*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			If he shoots like the Liverpool front line I'm safe
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If he shoots like the Liverpool front line I'm safe
		
Click to expand...

If you defend like the Fulham back 4 you're a sitting duck! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2014)

Slime said:



			Any suggestions?







*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Drawing up my list, and will post later.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Could suggest this to a few


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			My present to Socketrocket.. Should bring a little balance  :thup:
View attachment 13349

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2014)

Liverpool Phil :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 20, 2014)

For Snelly!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 13352

Liverpool Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't get it 

Click to expand...

Not to worry :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 20, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't get it 

Click to expand...

Whoooosh! :rofl:

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2014)

chrisd said:



			If you defend like the Fulham back 4 you're a sitting duck! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Clean sheet today!!!!!!!! And four goals the other end. I think I'd be safe..............on current form at least


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Could suggest this to a few
View attachment 13351

Click to expand...

Hey, slow down there with your new fangled radical fashions there space boy.  Women showing their knees!  What will the members say??


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, slow down there with your new fangled radical fashions there space boy.  Women showing their knees!  What will the members say??
		
Click to expand...

Get out you slapper?

Or should that read flapper?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, slow down there with your new fangled radical fashions there space boy.  Women showing their knees!  What will the members say??
		
Click to expand...

I know but if a man does not show his knees there is hell to pay


----------



## IainP (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems to be one of these under the tree, but the label has gone missing....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2014)

[/QUOTE]



Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 13352

Click to expand...

Hark at him, think this will suit you:-


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2014)

Who else?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2014)

For Greiginfife.................


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 21, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Who else?








Click to expand...

You beat me to it!   I was thinking the same thing last night!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2014)

Hark at him, think this will suit you:-





[/QUOTE]
:rofl: so basically you've just copied my idea gift for Phil



Here you go pal,would hate for you to feel left out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess it lasted longer than I expected. 

Why the need for cheap jibes at every opportunity


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it lasted longer than I expected. 

Why the need for cheap jibes at every opportunity
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit of banter Phil,isn't that why you started the thread?
see Posts #16 & #29 :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hark at him, think this will suit you:-







Click to expand...

:rofl: so basically you've just copied my idea gift for Phil

View attachment 13359

Here you go pal,would hate for you to feel left out [/QUOTE]

Thanks but I've got that one, can you get me the follow up?


----------



## North Mimms (Dec 21, 2014)

One of these could be useful for a few members




I'm buying Mr Mimms this


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess it lasted longer than I expected. 

Why the need for cheap jibes at every opportunity
		
Click to expand...






.


Just a bit of banter.


*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 21, 2014)

To all of you.   May the force be with you and have a great Christmas :cheers:

View attachment 13366


----------

